# Double Impact Seminar 12/4



## modarnis (Sep 27, 2004)

Double Impact Seminar

Featuring:

IMAF, Inc Master of Tapi-Tapi Ken Smith

George Dillman 9th Degree Founder Dillman Karate International

December 4, 2004
Noon-4:30
Location:

Radisson Hotel
100 Berlin Rd
Cromwell, CT

Cost: $70 Preregistered by 11/22  $85 at the door


Further Info:  modarnis@aol.com


If you need overnight room Contact the Radisson at:

(860)635-2000

Rate is $89


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 27, 2004)

I think that it's great that Ken Smith is doing a joint seminar with Master George Dillman. This should be a great time for any who attends this seminar ! 

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 26, 2004)

A bump up for this upcoming seminar. I would go to this seminar. However, I have another seminar to go to on this day !!   

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## modarnis (Nov 11, 2004)

Just a bump up.  Seminar is less than a month away.... artyon:


----------



## modarnis (Nov 28, 2004)

Hope to see some Martialtalk faces this Saturday.  Come work off your Thanksgiving meals :asian:


----------



## ppko (Nov 29, 2004)

I wish I could go, but if there are any MT people around there this is a must see event Master Smith is one of the best and a joy to be around.  GM Dillman is also one of the best at what he does (I may be a little biased to both but hey who isn't biased when they are both over you)  this is definately an event that everyone should see if you have the means.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Brian,

Please tell Ken I said 'Hi', and ask him how is Honda is doing and how much riding he has done?

Let us have a review after ths event in two days.

Thank you
 :asian:


----------



## modarnis (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks to the 52 people who supported this seminar :asian: 

People got their money's worth with 5 hours of training.  

Master Dillman covered basic arm pressure points, 5 element theory of stances and human body polarity.  He emphasized the importance of kata for training real world applications.  He has a unique ability at opening people's eyes to their own arts.  This forces practitioners to take a critical look at what they are doing, encourages exploration of appropriate application for moves which they already know, and facilitates a feedback loop of practicing applications through proper solo practice of form.

Master Ken Smith's session dovetailed nicely with George's material.  He began with basic R-R tapi tapi entires from sweeps and pokes.  He had a logical progression that allowed first time arnisadors to feel the flow in a Modern Arnis drill.  These type of movement exercises are a critical link to accessing the kyusho and tuite in Dillman's art.  Ken finished his session with reverse siniwali empty hand applications.  He did a great job of making a link between the arts.  He was able to explain the efficacy of these techniques through many of the pressure points from the first session.

Thank you to all who supported this event.  Hopefully there will be more collaborations between IMAF, Inc and DKI in the near future


Brett


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like it was an awesome time Brett!!  Glad that you had such a big turnout!!

Mike


----------

